# Ahora los Hackers toman Mate !



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2013)

Diviertanse : http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&saf...98,d.eWU&fp=6a1dac45c10b87bb&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## Brod (Mar 24, 2013)

Hola 
Ja ja recién lo veo por la tele!!!, Esta situación no va mas, nos han plagiado el mate ja ja. 
Por lo que escuche, es de origen Alemán y bastante cara en pesos Argentinos. Supuestamente posee efectos energizaste no?

Sii es vedad! (su majestad), Creo que la Presidenta le regalo un mate.
Editado:
Ja ja enserio ¿y la yerba? Se va a tener que llevar una dotación de por vida o Peticionar a los fieles, Dos bendiciones por ½kg de yerba. Mientras esperaba tu contestación estuve viendo la página de la bebida de arriba. Quien sabe como es, pareciera buena (no tiene alcohol)
Igual, aguante el terere (mate frio)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2013)

sii ,hasta el papa toma mate..

todos le regalaron mate,pero no la yerba ,a mandar yerba al vaticano para asegurarse una bendición


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2013)

> no hay yerba


 
Argentinismo de referencia cuando uno está con una chica 

¿ Tomamos mate ? 

No hay yerba  ¿ que hacemos ? 

*¡ No se aceptan comentarios !*


----------



## Brod (Mar 24, 2013)

El único comentario que me arriesgo a decir  "ja ja "


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Argentinismo de referencia cuando uno está con una chica
> 
> ¿ Tomamos mate ?
> 
> ...



y vamos a comprar la yerba ¡¡¡


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Abr 2, 2013)

Sera un haker Argentino que toma eso porque un Haker Norteamericano Toma Duff


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2013)

no los haker argentinos toman fernet, lo haker que toman mate son los alemanes


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Abr 2, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no los haker argentinos toman fernet, lo haker que toman mate son los alemanes


 
Ahhh bueno porque yo pense que los Argentinos tomaban eran  margaritas


----------



## Brod (Abr 4, 2013)

En serio “su majestad” muy inteligente,  no sé si viene al caso pero…  no los quiero poner tristes, es solo para recordarlo García Ferré


----------

